

How To Think Like A Computer Scientist - todayiamme
http://openbookproject.net//thinkCSpy/

======
macemoneta
This isn't 'How to Think Like A Computer Scientist', but rather 'Introducing
Programming with Python'.

It's a good introductory text for learning Python. However programming is a
very small part of Computer Science.

<http://abstrusegoose.com/strips/computer_science_major.PNG>

